# Help!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bailey'smommy02 (Apr 3, 2003)

I have no clue where to ask this, so this gets to be it. My Friend is Five mths along, went in for her ultrasound, and came out devestated. they say the baby has Trisomy 13 or 18, or both, that it has club feet, cleft palate, cleft lip, a swollen abdomen, among many other things. they said that she can carry ti to full term, which then it could die in 1 to 30 days, or go ahead and have her labor induced, and let the baby go. Anyone else ever been thru this, any one knowledgeable on this stuff???? she has an amino tomorrow, just to double check. if anyone can help~ please post!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Oh, I'm so very sorry for you and and your friend.

A member Pony went through something very similar. She chose to have her baby and gave us one update. I'll try to digg up the thread for you and bump it.

My only advice would be to listen and be there. Support her in whatever decision she makes. I'm off to find the thread. I'll bump it up and post the link here.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

She did post in march on the special needs board - here is the link

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...031#post481031


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=21940

here is another


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=15669

I think that's all of them. I hope they help you out. Please let us know what more we can offer you for support.







's for you and your friend.


----------



## bailey'smommy02 (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks so much for searching and posting, thanks for he info!


----------



## Birdmom (Sep 22, 2002)

If your friend decides to end the pregnancy, there is a wonderful website she can go to... http://www.aheartbreakingchoice.com Here is a bit from the homepage to let you know what it is all about:

"For those parents who choose to interrupt their pregnancies after poor prenatal diagnosis, there is very little in the way of support programs. With this site and the dedication of courageous parents willing to reach out, we hope to create a safe haven of encouragement and validation."


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

do you have an update on this? I have been thinking about this, and hope your friend is doing okay


----------



## Sungold17 (Jan 31, 2004)

I guess this thread is a little old. But no matter what the outcome was please direct your friend to www.trisomy18support.org. This is _the_ site for parents whose children have/had Trisomy 18. It is also helpful for T13 also.

-Dawn


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

i found this:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...15#post1056215

that tells a little more of pony's story. but there's nothing after that. i really wonder what happened to her...

katje


----------

